

Chasing Men Who Stare at Arrays - a film about APL - aggg53
http://lathwellproductions.ca/wordpress/film-synopsis/

======
beagle3
APL is the language of the future (and has been, since the early '60s). While
it does have a demanding learning curve that is uncommon in this day and age
of all-popular-languages-are-curly-brace-languages-and-approximately-
equivalent, (more demanding than e.g. haskell in my opinion), and it is very
rewarding.

For example, APL has the "foreach" mindset done right; I suppose C#, Java and
friends will get there at some point. But for now, APLs foreach is inherently
parallel; C#/Java's is inherently unparallelizable. What would you prefer for
your common 80-core machine of next year?

